# Trovoada - Braga - 1 Abril 2019



## guimeixen (2 Abr 2019 às 19:32)

Já tinha saudades destes dias.  O céu começou praticamente limpo, com apenas alguns cirrus, o que é ótimo para deixar aquecer e gerar instabilidade. Os cumulus foram começando a aparecer com o passar da manhã e continuaram sempre a crescer. Conforme se aproximavam da cidade, explodiu uma célula a N e outra a E. A que estava a norte tinha uma fantástica estrutura mas dissipou-se ao chegar à cidade. A que estava a E progrediu para SE e depois S. Durante esse percurso de mais de uma hora deu para ver muitos raios acompanhados de grandes trovões. A célula lá acabou por se dissipar e pensei que o dia já estava acabado, mas estava enganado. Uma hora mais tarde começou-se a formar outra célula a N. Ela foi-se aproximando e passado pouco tempo já se ouvia trovões e via-se raios. Inicialmente parecia que a não ia chover dado o movimento que ela tinha no radar, mas esticou-se um pouco e ainda choveu torrencialmente acompanhado de granizo e valentes trovões.

Aqui ficam os meus registos:




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr
















Dissipating thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr























Rain approaching by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr













Estas são da segunda ronda:




Approaching thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr















Approaching thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Sunset after the thunderstorms by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr









Time lapse da célula a N a explodir. Foi pena ter fica desfocado com o passar do vídeo, não sei como aconteceu.


----------



## guimeixen (2 Abr 2019 às 19:32)

Frames dos raios:


----------



## windchill (2 Abr 2019 às 23:46)

Belos registos, parabéns!


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Abr 2019 às 00:07)

Incríveis registos. 


Acho que consigo ver a minha casa na segunda foto da segunda ronda . E nessa é que se vê bem como tudo passou a uns 500m ao lado daqui. Essa parede de chuva aparecia no radar como um eco roxo.


E esses raios, o brilho que alguns apresentavam era surreal. Lembro-me desses nuvem-terra todos e os trovões deles, apesar de ainda algo distantes, estremeciam as paredes.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Abr 2019 às 09:42)

windchill disse:


> Belos registos, parabéns!




Obrigado! 



Ruipedroo disse:


> Incríveis registos.
> 
> 
> Acho que consigo ver a minha casa na segunda foto da segunda ronda . E nessa é que se vê bem como tudo passou a uns 500m ao lado daqui. Essa parede de chuva aparecia no radar como um eco roxo.
> ...



Obrigado!  Um lightning trigger para tirar uma foto em vez de filmar é que era excelente para apanhar esses raios.


Reparei agora que me esqueci de adicionar dois raios da segunda ronda:


----------

